# Mandy's Litter - Growth Page



## hcdoxies

The growth page for Mandy's litter 

Born on October 20th, 2010

Newborn pictures (10/20/10)

*Sally - Black/cream dapple longhair female*









*Joe - Black/cream longhair male*









*Jane - Black/cream dapple longhair female*









*Will - Black/tan dapple longhair male*


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

Must....smooch.....PUPPIES!!!! 

Ahhh, they're so precious! I love the little dapples!


----------



## hcdoxies

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Must....smooch.....PUPPIES!!!!
> 
> Ahhh, they're so precious! I love the little dapples!


Here's Mandy (Mom to this litter) as a puppy... And she produces the CUTEST puppers!










Here's a picture of her last litter... (same sire, so they're all siblings):


----------



## DaneMama

So very cute!!!! Thanks for sharing, and best of luck to them all :biggrin:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

hcdoxies said:


> Here's Mandy (Mom to this litter) as a puppy... And she produces the CUTEST puppers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of her last litter... (same sire, so they're all siblings):



HOLY CUTENESS! She was certainly an adorable baby! What does the sire of these litters look like? I love that little buff? colored pup, too! I've only ever seen one Dachshund that color. Beautiful!


----------



## hcdoxies

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> HOLY CUTENESS! She was certainly an adorable baby! What does the sire of these litters look like? I love that little buff? colored pup, too! I've only ever seen one Dachshund that color. Beautiful!


The sire, O'Malley, chocolate/cream longhair:









Leonard (now named Thai) is an ee cream.


----------



## Cruiser

OMG how adorable are these babies!!!
I also loved the pic of Mom and Dad,very good lookers indeed.
I guess your Mom never made in time huh?I think it was you that said that?
Congratulations:smile:


----------



## hcdoxies

Cruiser said:


> OMG how adorable are these babies!!!
> I also loved the pic of Mom and Dad,very good lookers indeed.
> I guess your Mom never made in time huh?I think it was you that said that?
> Congratulations:smile:


haha, yeah, Mandy didn't hold out for my mother-in-law... but that's okay! She did VERY well and my in-laws are here now being fantastic  Lots of work with all these puppies around!


----------



## deb9017

They are so freaking cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mia

I wanna just smooch them!


----------



## hcdoxies

One week old! (10/27/10)

*Sally - Black/cream dapple longhair female*









*Joe - Black/cream longhair male*









*Jane - Black/cream dapple longhair female*









*Will - Black/tan dapple longhair male*


----------



## hcdoxies

And a group picture! Left to right: Sally, Jane, Joe, Will


----------



## DaneMama

Awww...they are so, so precious! Thanks for the update!


----------



## cprcheetah

They are so precious.


----------



## trooperchick

Oh so cute!!!


----------



## hcdoxies

15 days old! Eyes are open (except for Jane)!

*Sally - Black/cream dapple longhair female - 15.2 oz*









*Joe - Black/cream longhair male - 14.3 oz*









*Jane - Black/cream dapple longhair female - 1 lb*









*Will - Black/tan dapple longhair male - 14.4 oz*


----------



## lozzibear

OMG! they are so gorgeous! i love the colouring of the dapples and they are so sweet with their eyes open :smile:

i had to laugh too, coz my OH is called Joe and his nickname for me is Jane lol (his nickname is Tarzan :biggrin


----------



## deb9017

They are precious! I like the dapples too!!!!


----------



## hcdoxies

Three weeks old! They're all out of their bed and yesterday Joe and Jane tumbled out through the doggy door! (they can't get back in yet... I have to put them back in. They usually have it all figured out around 5 weeks, and are totally pottying outside by 7 weeks!)

*Sally - Black/cream dapple longhair female - 1 lb, 1 oz*









*Joe - Black/cream longhair male - 1 lb. 0.5 oz*









*Jane - Black/cream dapple longhair female - 1 lb, 1.8 oz*









*Will - Black/tan dapple longhair male - 1 lb, 0.4 oz*


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Just adorable!


----------



## hcdoxies

Four weeks old! Videos, too!

All of the puppies:
YouTube - Miniature Dachshund Puppies - 4 weeks old! www.hcdoxies.com

*Sally - Black/cream dapple longhair female*
YouTube - Sally - Black/CREAM dapple longhair female - MINI DACHSHUND









*Joe - Black/cream longhair male*
YouTube - Joe - Black/CREAM longhair male - MINI DACHSHUND









*Jane - Black/cream dapple longhair female*
YouTube - Jane - Black/CREAM dapple longhair female - MINI DACHSHUND









*Will - Black/tan dapple longhair male*
YouTube - Will - Black/TAN dapple longhair male - MINI DACHSHUND


----------



## deb9017

What cuties!! I love the way in the video that their tails wag so fast that they are just little blurs!!


----------



## rannmiller

I'll take Sally or Jane now please :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws

rannmiller said:


> I'll take Sally or Jane now please :biggrin:


Sweet, I'll take Sally or Will. 
lol. 
I wish!


----------



## hcdoxies

Five weeks!

*Sally - Black/cream dapple longhair female - AVAILABLE!*









*Joe - Black/cream longhair male*









*Jane - Black/cream dapple longhair female - AVAILABLE!*









*Will - Black/tan dapple longhair male*


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

Can I pllllease kiss them?!


----------



## hcdoxies

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Can I pllllease kiss them?!


Yes... yes you may


----------



## hcdoxies

5.5 weeks!

*Sally - Black/cream dapple longhair female - AVAILABLE!*









*Joe - Black/cream longhair male*









*Jane - Black/cream dapple longhair female - AVAILABLE!*









*Will - Black/tan dapple longhair male*


----------



## hcdoxies

6 weeks!

*Sally - Black/cream dapple longhair female - AVAILABLE!*









*Joe - Black/cream longhair male*









*Jane - Black/cream dapple longhair female*









*Will - Black/tan dapple longhair male*


----------



## 3Musketeers

*steals Sally*


----------



## Unosmom

theyre just too cute! I want one in my stocking!:biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller

3Musketeers said:


> *steals Sally*


No I steals Sally! *steals Sally from 3Musketeers* Send her to Reno now, ok?


----------



## 3Musketeers

rannmiller said:


> No I steals Sally! *steals Sally from 3Musketeers* Send her to Reno now, ok?


Nooouuuuuu!!!!!! SAAALLYYY!!! Why!?!?!?!?! :frown:


----------



## hcdoxies

haha! Sally is probably my favorite... she has this feisty little attitude that is too adorable. Plus, being an avid photographer (of puppies), I can appreciate a puppy that is very photogenic, which she is!


----------



## Woofers

Love your photos! Great job, adorable doxies!


----------



## hcdoxies

Thanks everyone!!!

Sally is pending deposit! I have been chatting with this family in Vancouver for about a month and they finally decided on her! She'll be a Canadian eh!


----------



## hcdoxies

Well I neglected pictures this week since they're all sold and leaving next Friday/Saturday. 

Sally is leaving for Oklahoma on the 17th. She is going to a family who already has a puppy of mine - in fact, that family has her big brother (same parents, different litter), Thai!









Jane is going to Myrtle Beach (will be flying with Darrin and Bombay, from Jersey's litter... two co-workers... One is getting Darrin and Bombay and one is getting Jane!)

Will is leaving the morning of the 18th - his family is picking him up 

And Joe is leaving on the afternoon of the 18th - his family is also driving down from Dallas.

So, as of the 18th these two litters will all be gone! I'll have just Lacey's puppies left. Kind of sad :-(


----------

